# Roundcube autoselect



## Rupertt (20. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

ich versuche gerade meine zweiten mailserver ins roundcube einzbinden,
ich danke dafür ist das plugin ispconfig3_autoselect geeignet.
Sobald ich dieses aktiviere ist der roundcube nicht mehr erreichbar und im log steht folgendes:


```
[20-Jul-2011 16:19:02] PHP Fatal error:  SoapClient::SoapClient(): 'uri' option is required in nonWSDL mode in /srv/www/clients/client5/web13/web/plugins/ispconfig3_autoselect/ispconfig3_autoselect.php on line 21
[20-Jul-2011 16:19:02] PHP Fatal error:  Uncaught SoapFault exception: [Client] SoapClient::SoapClient(): 'uri' option is required in nonWSDL mode in /srv/www/clients/client5/web13/web/plugins/ispconfig3_autoselect/ispconfig3_autoselect.php:21
Stack trace:
#0 /srv/www/clients/client5/web13/web/plugins/ispconfig3_autoselect/ispconfig3_autoselect.php(21): SoapClient->SoapClient(NULL, Array)
#1 /srv/www/clients/client5/web13/web/program/include/rcube_plugin_api.php(123): ispconfig3_autoselect->init()
#2 /srv/www/clients/client5/web13/web/program/include/rcmail.php(127): rcube_plugin_api->init()
#3 /srv/www/clients/client5/web13/web/program/include/rcmail.php(59): rcmail->startup()
#4 /srv/www/clients/client5/web13/web/index.php(34): rcmail::get_instance()
#5 {main}
  thrown in /srv/www/clients/client5/web13/web/plugins/ispconfig3_autoselect/ispconfig3_autoselect.php on line 21
```
woran liegts?


----------



## Till (20. Juli 2011)

Frag am besten mal im Thread der roundcube plugin Entwickler im en Forum.


----------



## Rupertt (20. Juli 2011)

ich wollt den Beitrag grade löschen da roundcube ja soetwas vorsieht:
Mit einem sauberen DNS setup reicht diese zeile:


```
$rcmail_config['default_host'] = 'mail.%d';
```
trotzdem danke


----------

